
Show HN: Trumpifier, the flying 3D Trump hair piece App - folli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.trumpifier
======
folli
Yes, it's about as useless as it sounds, but quite entertaining.

Face detection (position and tilt/rotation) is based on Google's Face API, the
hair piece is drawn using OpenGL.

